# Amplificador 3 etapas en clase AB 200W (experimental)



## diegomj1973 (Sep 29, 2013)

Aquí les presento un amplificador de mi autoría que se encuentra en su fase experimental y cuya potencia máxima estipulada es de 200 W sobre 4 ohmios. Dispone de una extensa respuesta en frecuencia, alto slew rate, baja THD y un rendimiento más que aceptable.

No se han incluido en el esquemático, por cuestiones de claridad, una red zobel y los circuitos de protección correspondientes.

Quien tenga ganas de armarlo e intercambiar opiniones sobre su desempeño, será bienvenido!!!.

Desde la etapa del VAS hacia la salida se sugiere buenos disipadores para los transistores.

La fuente debe poder proveer picos de corriente de hasta 10 A por canal. El trafo se sugiere de 33 + 33 VCA RMS y con muy buena regulación.

Si se desea, puede incluirse un preset en el multiplicador de Vbe (se puede reemplazar R10 por uno que no supere los 4K7 como máximo).

Sobre 8 ohmios, entrega alrededor de 100 W con una muy baja distorsión.

R8 puede modificarse en función de los transistores que se escojan para la etapa de salida. El valor dado es para las ganancias más altas esperables para los MJ1500XG. Si las ganancias son más bajas, reducir R8.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2013)

Multisim 12 no me reconoce el formato  y abro otros de m11 sin problemas


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Multisim 12 no me reconoce el formato  y abro otros de m11 sin problemas



Por aquí *! Tampoco ¡*


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 30, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por aquí *! Tampoco ¡*



Disculpen, la simulación está hecha en Multisim 13. Intenté importarla desde la versión 11 ó 12 (que también las tengo instaladas) y no me lo ha permitido. Si puedo generarla desde la 11 ó 12, la subo nuevamente.

Saludos

PD: Q10 y Q11 pueden reemplazarse por BC546B, para no trabajarlos tan al límite en voltaje. Q12 puede reemplazarse por BD139-16, por la misma circunstancia anterior. C2 puede reducirse a 220 uF, sin detrimento apreciable de la respuesta en baja frecuencia.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 18, 2013)

Aquí subo una variante pero con mosfets en la salida. Desarrolla la misma potencia que el anterior pero con menor distorsión en alta frecuencia. Incorpora unas pequeñas mejoras en las fuentes de corriente, que lo hace más inmune a ruidos debido a la modulación de las líneas de alimentación por variaciones de corriente en la etapa de salida. Incorpora todos los reemplazos sugeridos para una mejor confiabilidad. La corriente de polarización de la salida, en reposo, es de unos 60 mA por par de mosfets (aprox.). Está el archivo para que lo puedan abrir con Multisim 11. No se van a arrepentir si lo arman, por su excelente desempeño y simplicidad.



Saludos

Aclaración: se sugiere una potencia de 2W para R11 a R16.


----------



## Quercus (Oct 24, 2013)

Aprovechando que hoy estoy en casa, quise hacer un primer diseño de este amplificador, que por supuesto hay que  depurar.

Aclaro, que la numeracion de las rersistencias no es igual a la simulucion.

A ver que les parece.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 24, 2013)

quercus10 dijo:


> Aprovechando que hoy estoy en casa, quise hacer un primer diseño de este amplificador, que por supuesto hay que  depurar.
> 
> Aclaro, que la numeracion de las rersistencias no es igual a la simulucion.
> 
> ...



¿Corresponde al esquema con mosfets a la salida verdad?

Si es así, veo que lo has enriquecido con algunos agregados->.

Si lo vas a armar, los disipadores para Q7 y Q8 deben ser bien generosos (disipan cerca de 2,8 W sin señal, ya que tienen que lidiar con carga de 3 gates simultáneos e incluso responder rápido). No es descabellado colocarles disipadores por ambas caras a esos Q7 y Q8.

Si ya lo armaste, contanos de los resultados!!!

Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Oct 25, 2013)

Cierto Diego, es el de salida a Mosfet.

  Armarlo todavía no, ayer empecé con él y solo me dio tiempo a la distribución que he subido. 
  Me gusta hacer el diseño con tiempo y mientras termino otras cosas, ir afinando si se puede o lo necesita, antes de hacer la placa.

En cuanto pueda lo armaré, teniendo en cuenta lo que comentas sobre la refrigeración de Q7 y Q8. 
 Aparte de la solución que comentas: Colocar dos radiadores de espaldas, que se puede perfectamente, acomodando o subiendo un poco el segundo radiador, para que no estorbe con los componentes cercanos, aquí tienes otras dos posibles soluciones: 
  1º Esos radiadores los puedo conseguir a 2€ aprox. y son mucho mejores. 
  2º  Más simple y fácil, solo habría que hacer una muesca en la chapa para salvar la resistencia y el condensador de la realimentación.

Al ser un amplificador experimental, he colocado resistencias en la puerta de los Mosfet por si hubiese que utilizarlas, así, es solo colocarlas o puentearlas sin tener que modificar nada.
  Lo que me ha llamado la atención ha sido precisamente Q7-Q8: En la rama positiva un Mosfet y en la negativa un Transistor, para mi es novedoso y ha sido quizá la principal causa de “meterle mano”

Y por supuesto subiré impresiones, todas subjetivas, pues no dispongo de equipo para hacer mediciones.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 25, 2013)

Lo de colocar un mosfet como VAS en lugar de un BJT me simplifica enormente las cosas: evito cargar en demasía al diferencial y desbalancearlo de esa forma. Si lo implementara con BJT, tendría que contemplar un VAS mínimamente en Darlington y con mucha degeneración de emisor para tender al mismo efecto que con el mosfet (IRF9610). Si bien la degeneración de emisor linealiza, trae aparejado mayor ruido térmico y un contenido espectral superior mucho más complejo que si no estuviese degenerado (contenido espectral más simple). Si bien la linealización ayuda (y es sugerida por muchos libros de consulta), trae como consecuencia menor ganancia a lazo abierto y por ende menor factor de realimentación. Como experiencia personal (pueden existir otros criterios), prefiero mantener una menor linealización en cada etapa (por la acción de la degeneración de emisores por sí sola, aunque la degeneración de los sources en los mosfets no suma mucho y casi que no es necesaria), mantener una composición espectral más simple, mantener un bajo ruido térmico, mantener baja la cantidad de etapas o saltos de señal (contribuye de alguna forma a una menor TIM) y maximizar ganancia de lazo abierto (mantener un error bajo por lo menos hasta la mayor frecuencia posible). Por eso suelo emplear bastante los espejos de corriente (en su forma mejorada). Todo esto me deja mejores impresiones subjetivas en el rango de voces y agudos.

Prefiero trabajar a los mosfet con abundante cantidad de corriente, porque es ahí donde exhiben mejor linealidad que sus pares, los BJT (ver variación de hFE con la corriente). Adicionalmente, a altas corrientes, los mosfet exhiben, por lo general, coeficiente negativo (a mayor temperatura -> menor corriente). Esto implica un mecanismo de compensación térmico interesante: otorga robustez y confiabilidad al diseño en general.

A otra cosa que le suelo dar bola es a las fuentes de corriente: también ayudan en linealizar bastante las cosas.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Oct 27, 2013)

Gracias Diego por la explicación, desgraciadamente mis conocimientos no llegan tan arriba.

He estado afinando el PCB y *prácticamente* es definitivo, veremos si monto este, o el que tiene una chapa de radiador común en los excitadores, que lo tengo igual de avanzado.

Me he tomado la libertad de “bautizarlo” Si no te gusta o prefieres otro nombre, dímelo, así lo coloco, o lo quito del PCB. 

En fin, espero poder hacerlo pronto y que todo salga bien…


----------



## Quercus (Oct 30, 2013)

Aprovechando que tenia que hacer otras placas, hice esta también.
  A parte de otro pequeño repaso en la distribución y el ruteado, he movido un poco los excitadores, de forma que el radiador que se puede utilizan ahora, puede ser una chapa de aluminio o radiadores independientes, de esta forma se puede elegir y es mucho mas practico. 
  Ya solo queda verificar, que componentes me faltan para conseguirlos y empezar a soldar.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 30, 2013)

quercus10:

Admirable lo suyo!!!. Sin palabras...

No hay más palabras que de admiración para quien enriquece este thread.

Esa placa va hacer historia!!!

Ayer me llegó una perlita a mis manos: El último libro de Douglas Self (Audio Power Amplifier Design Handbook 6th Edition)

Ahora tengo libro de cabecera (o Santa Biblia) para estas próximas vacaciones!!!

753 páginas para deborar!!!

El contenido comparado a anteriores ediciones cambió muchísimo. Se apoya mucho en mediciones efectuadas con AP (datos reales y concretos).

Saludos


----------



## rulfo (Abr 18, 2020)

Buenas, me he encontrado con este tema, Diego, Quercus, ¿que paso al final, llegasteis ha probar?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 18, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, me he encontrado con este tema, Diego, Quercus, ¿que paso al final, llegasteis ha probar?



Hola rulfo!!!. Yo no lo he armado aún. Quercus, quien había diseñado una PCB espectacular, publicó su último mensaje el 13 de Enero de 2019 y, la verdad, no supe más nada de él.

Habría que intentar contactarlo para preguntarle y, de ser posible, consultarle si fué necesario incorporarle alguna compensación adicional para alta frecuencia u otro cambio que normalmente suele ser necesario.


----------



## rulfo (Abr 18, 2020)

No sabía que llevaba tanto tiempo si publicar el compañero @Quercus, esperemos que no tarde en volver a enriquecernos con sus aportes y maravillosos pcb...
Poc cierto mi nombre es Raúl...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2020)

Si arriman el mouse a* Quercus = *Última visita Abr 3, 2020


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 18, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si arriman el mouse a* Quercus = *Última visita Abr 3, 2020



Fuí a la pestaña "publicaciones" y ví 13 de Enero 2019 . Debe ser por mi arcaico XP, que ya pide renovación a gritos !!!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2020)




----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2020)

No había visto este tema  🤷‍♂️ , Guta amplificador


----------

